# To PPF or not?



## tkripala (Mar 12, 2018)

I've been going back and forth trying to decide whether to install paint protection film on the front-end of my 530e and the running board (i.e. below the doors) and ceramic coating over the whole car or to just stick with ceramic coating. 

My use of the car is mostly for commuting back and forth to work in rush hour traffic (10 mile commute which is mostly stop and go or slow moving rush hour traffic in the Mountain View, CA area) and the occasional long drive to the city, Santa Cruz and other places nearby. I've spoken with a couple fo detailers in the area and gotten different opinions on whether PPF is needed for my car (it costs approximately $2K for the PPF either Suntek Ultra or Xpel Ultimate). 

At the moment I'm undecided. On the one hand, is it overkill to put PPF given my driving habits but on the other hand, why take a chance for the one time that something could happen that the PPF saved me.

Thoughts?


----------



## tiseminger (Sep 17, 2011)

I, too, struggled with just how much protection was really needed. Have a '17 which just hit 18,000 miles. Have a ceramic coating on dark paint with really good results following one coating and several applications of Refresh. I have corrected a few chips on the hood and am satisfied with the results (DR Colorchip)...but any follow-on new cars will get wrapped on at least the plastic pieces...front bumper/facia, mirrors. Coating was amazingly easy to apply, so don't hesitate to do this yourself.


----------



## CGP (Sep 18, 2013)

A ceramic coating offers no protection against chips or scratches. Zero. 

Paint chips drive me crazy. I always get PPF:thumbup:


----------



## Barrister (Mar 2, 2018)

tkripala said:


> I've spoken with a couple fo detailers in the area and gotten different opinions on whether PPF is needed for my car (it costs approximately $2K for the PPF either Suntek Ultra or Xpel Ultimate).
> 
> Thoughts?


That is no cheap date....


----------



## tkripala (Mar 12, 2018)

```

```



Barrister said:


> That is no cheap date....


You ain't kidding. I was worried about how badly car paint deteriorates when a car is parked outdoors, I started researching how to protect the paint on the car, I found a lot of information and checked out a lot of videos and almost everyone (on all of the different car forums) recommended a ceramic coating at a minimum and a large number also recommended PPF. I wasn't sure about PPF and started talking to different detailers and read a lot of opinions and watched a bunch more videos. Then I started noticing that on my commute there are so many construction, garbage, landscaping and other kinds of vehicles that drop all kinds of crap behind them that for me, I've decided to PPF.

Yes, it is expensive but I've accepted it as something that I need else I will go mad! Of course, wife thinks I'm neurotic and nuts spending this much but then that isn't anything new....


----------



## Barrister (Mar 2, 2018)

Sounds like a good solution...and expensive!


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

I will never get PPF. I had it in a car and it will eventually develop cracks, tears and other flaws, It is a bitch to remove.


----------



## Barrister (Mar 2, 2018)

All shared owner experience is good to know. Thanks for the honest review.


----------



## crazy4trains (Mar 30, 2011)

PPF is like any other item on your car. It has a finite life and should be removed prior to failure. Planned replacement is the best plan if you go with PPF. The film does not last forever.


----------

